

How much adsense ad placements is too much on a website? - userpics

Hi there!<p>I've been following Hacker News for quite some time now, and I figured this would be the best place to ask this. (edit: sorry for the duplicate posting, noticed that the first post only linked to the site and I was unable to remove the link)<p>I founded a small image sharing website with a friend of mine, around six months ago.
About one month ago, it went totally viral, receiving 150 000 unique visitors on the first day and now averaging around 40 000 - 50 000 uniques per day with average of 3 - 5 pageviews per user.<p>As this happened, of course our bandwidth usage went through the roof, maxing at around 98 Mbits (more of it here http://stats.userpics.com/com/userpics.com/if_eth0.html), so to compensate this, I added some ads to our site.<p>After adding adsense banner on the top of the pages, I noticed a huge drop in pageviews (from 180 000 to 70 000 in one day), I've become somewhat of concerned that I might have gone overboard with the amount of ads displayed on my site.<p>All tips would be greatly appreciated.<p>You can check it out at http://userpics.com/
Most visitors never go to the frontpage, so basically what they are seeing is this view http://userpics.com/s2bgh.jpg<p>Too much ads? Too little?<p>Thanks for your time.
======
benologist
You really need to look at your sources and see if there's something else that
might have triggered it - maybe for a moment you were used on something very
viral, now you're not and your traffic is receding?

